# Happy Birthday to us !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

January 1st 2010 was the beginning. We are now 3 years old and growing stronger everyday. Thanks to all of you, whether you joined in the beginning or today, for being great members. And a special thanks to our founder. Thanks Chris !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday, I get another beer now !!!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Chris
This site is greatly appreciated,real glad to be part of it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have 2 Ed ! :beerchug:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday PT!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for making this such a great site!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow... I didn't even realize we had an anniversary going on!

Just goes to show - I might have started the site but I didn't turn it into this. I'm not saying I am not dang proud of what it's become because I AM, but i've just never looked at this site as "my baby". It's always been "our baby" to me.

No cliques, no clubs, no buttheads and no BS. Just good people, good hunting and good times. Sign me up for another 3+++ years!


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> No cliques, no clubs, no buttheads and no BS. Just good people, good hunting and good times. Sign me up for another 3+++ years!


+1 to that! HAPPY BIRTHDAY PT! and, thanks Chris!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday PT!!!!! Chris the baby is doing very well, congratulations to everyone for making this the site it is!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats PT...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats to Predator Talk and Chris !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes,Now dont say you didnt get a piece ot it!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL on the cake !!! Great site, Great people and Great Information without all the BS Thanks Chris for the opportunity to be apart of this site and a big thanks to YD for always making sure it remains what it was meant to be!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Times flies Wha!!!!!!!!! Happy BIRTHDAY---many more------------------sb*


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday PT!..... and thanks for "giving birth" Chris!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks to all, we've all something to be proud of.


----------

